# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zoethout (Lemmer)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zoethout

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Lemmer Rijn, Lemmer

Adres: Albert Koopmanstraat 3-A, Lemmer

Website: www.lemmerrijn.eu


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zoethout*

----------

